# Killer Blues Lick #1



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This lick is one of the most common "standard" blues licks. There are so many people that use some variation of this one, including myself. The first guy I heard playing this lick was Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been working on my blues chops lately. Thanks for the lesson. I enjoyed it, and I'll definitely use it.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, glad you like it!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I,...might,... be able to learn that over slow blues, but I just don't have the speed to do it like SRV, and I've got over 20 years of playing, well, mostly noodling experience.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Robert1950, just play it at a speed at which you can do it. It sounds good at slower tempos too.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I,...might,... be able to learn that over slow blues, but I just don't have the speed to do it like SRV, and I've got over 20 years of playing, well, mostly noodling experience.


I have to use hybrid picking to get any speed.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I have to use hybrid picking to get any speed.


My hybrid picking has just finished kindergarten and is about to enter grade one.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd actually like to start hybrid picking. I'll have to keep an eye out for an intro level video somewhere.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I'd actually like to start hybrid picking. I'll have to keep an eye out for an intro level video somewhere.


I do it by default. Have ever since I stared playing lead. Just start replacing all your up strokes with a pluck of the middle finger and double stops with middle and ring together. I trained my fingers for muscle memory by plucking on my gear shift with those two fingers while i drive.

The intro to La Grange is a good exercise.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> I do it by default. Have ever since I stared playing lead. Just start replacing all your up strokes with a pluck of the middle finger and double stops with middle and ring together. I trained my fingers for muscle memory by plucking on my gear shift with those two fingers while i drive.
> 
> The intro to La Grange is a good exercise.


It'll take a bit of work. I currently use my thumb and pluck with the rest.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Robert I bought this last night. The best $10 bucks I have spent in a while! These are going to sound amazing at rehearsal on Friday. So excited! Thanks a million! They sound amazing at any speed. I for one personally love the slow blues. You can so thrash this right to death and it sounds stellar!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

adcandour said:


> It'll take a bit of work. I currently use my thumb and pluck with the rest.


It's not a far stretch from that. You'll get it quick.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Lola said:


> Hey Robert I bought this last night. The best $10 bucks I have spent in a while! These are going to sound amazing at rehearsal on Friday. So excited! Thanks a million! They sound amazing at any speed. I for one personally love the slow blues. You can so thrash this right to death and it sounds stellar!


Lola, thanks very much! I am very glad to hear you think it's well spent money. Even though it's only 6 licks, they are great "staple food" and you can get a lot out of them. I also explain every detail as clearly as I can, so I'm glad to hear it's worth it - for both of us. Since I play them over 2 very different tracks, it's really more like 12 licks...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert it doesn't matter! Which ever way you slice it, these licks are really "killer" licks. This is the second guitar tutorial that I have purchased from you. The first tutorial was just as amazing as this. Your explanations are very clear and concise. These fit the bill perfectly! I am a rock n roll type of person but essentially most all rock licks and songs have some blues incorporated in them. Great job! I am always on the lookout for something a little different. Thx Robert!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> My hybrid picking has just finished kindergarten and is about to enter grade one.


I started guitar with classical lessons--so while I don't play much classical these days (Although I still play my classical guitar) & am out of practice, it helped me with hybrid picking--while I'm not an expert on it--It did help (It also helped with bass)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I watched a few more of your lessons last night. I'll be having a good sit down and practice session with your lessons asap.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Another stellar lesson Robert. You're doing really well done videos. Very classy as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This one is going to take me time. Your BB King lick in Bb on YouTube, however, I nailed it in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have to tell you Robert that lick 1 and 2 were incredible and they spiced up my playing so nicely. I only learned those two but for rehearsal they were essential. I played with another guitar player that just loves the blues and we got into a call and response thing and it was magical. I never sounded better. I was able to go out of my comfort zone and add these licks within my playing skills. It also helps to have someone your playing with love the blues as much as you do. Just so much fun! It just motivates you to try an add more to your repertoire!

I am going to kill it at the jam fest that I am going to in September. Learning stuff like these licks builds confidence. It makes you try stuff that you weren't capable of before but you are now. No better feeling!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome to hear guys, thanks a lot!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> I have to tell you Robert that lick 1 and 2 were incredible and they spiced up my playing so nicely. I only learned those two but for rehearsal they were essential. I played with another guitar player that just loves the blues and we got into a call and response thing and it was magical. I never sounded better. I was able to go out of my comfort zone and add these licks within my playing skills. It also helps to have someone your playing with love the blues as much as you do. Just so much fun! It just motivates you to try an add more to your repertoire!
> 
> I am going to kill it at the jam fest that I am going to in September. Learning stuff like these licks builds confidence. It makes you try stuff that you weren't capable of before but you are now. No better feeling!


You're sounding like you're reaching and passing a few milestones Lola. Feels good to run up that hill, doesn't it!






* Might sound odd coming from someone as Metal as I am, but I've always loved Kate Bush for some reason. It's beauty incarnate.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I purchased this today, spent some time going through all six. I must say you do a very thorough explanation of your method of playing these licks, very much appreciate your attention to detail. Well worth the purchase price.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I purchased this today, spent some time going through all six. I must say you do a very thorough explanation of your method of playing these licks, very much appreciate your attention to detail. Well worth the purchase price.


Great to hear, thank you.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Heh. Just got a chance to try this. Quick 10 min learning curve to get er under the fingers.


----------

